# Highest risk areas in Canada...



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

According to CMHC it's not where you might think

https://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/en/corp/nero/nere/2015/2015-04-30-0900.cfm

Regina and Winnipeg top the list.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The CMHC.............what a bunch of kidders..........

Calgary is rated low risk...........as home prices continue to fall every month............LOL


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, it's one of those "do the opposite" indicators it seems...


----------



## Franky Jr (Oct 5, 2009)

Calgary Stats:
Avg SFH , Jan 519K, Feb 528K, Mar 542K, Apr 553K. (average last April was 547K) 
Median SFH , Jan 473K, Feb 470K, Mar 471K , Apr 472K.(median last April was 484K)


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Calgary now has the risk of what the NDP might do to home prices indirectly.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Toronto's rental market is not looking that great. A few days ago I got the news that one of my tenants was leaving and the place would have to be rerented. Good location on King Street West. Rent last September was $1650 with no parking. Currently prices... renting the exact same suite on the 3rd floor for $1500 with parking and another listing for $1560 on the next higher floor for $1560 with no parking or locker. 10 One bedrooms for rent in the same building. Another suite listed at $1650 with a parking and locker has been on the market since before May 1 as the ads say... available for May 1st move in. 

If I had my way, we'd list for $1495, other wise we'll be sitting on this apartment for a couple months until the owner gets with the market.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

But the very same renters cannot afford to buy... so if those owners stick to their price, the renters will have no choice. It's either to rent or pay $400,000 for the same condo. Isn't it?


----------



## CharlesF.Donahue (Jan 7, 2015)

It looks alike the housing industries trust CMHC for their housing market reports, analysis. Huh!!


----------



## ohsmarketing (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't agree with this report completely .Everything have the alternative with it.There are lot ways to make any work easier to sell.


----------



## realestateongabriola (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,

Maybe that report from cmhc is correct but there is no points to believe in such reports .There is no high risk areas in canada .Everything is easy going and i am saying because i have experience it.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

^ Hmmm...looks like multiple accounts from the same person. Can admin look into this?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

MoreMiles said:


> But the very same renters cannot afford to buy... so if those owners stick to their price, the renters will have no choice. It's either to rent or pay $400,000 for the same condo. Isn't it?


That's the problem, the other owners have already lowered their price and will continue to do so indefinitely. Currently 9 available in the building and more in buildings up and down the street. There is no shortage so tenants can pick and choose.


----------



## raymond07 (May 13, 2015)

*Condos are probably the highest risk*

I think Toronto in particular is the highest risk because of the large new construction condo projects they've been building there. There are still over 700 new projects in construction or for sale: http://home.ca/toronto . If there is a correction in the market it will probably affect the Toronto condo market first because of the over-supply there.... That's just my 2 cents though


----------



## fplan (Feb 20, 2014)

any idea why Calgary market is still not crashing?.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

people hate to sell at a loss (understandable). At long as everyone holds firm the market wont crash. As soon as some realize NOW is the time to cash out for their own personal benefit then things will start to slide. you'll always have the falling knife catchers supporting the market.


----------



## Sandra (May 14, 2015)

Winnipeg? really?


----------

